# Tuff River Stuff Sale



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder that all Tuff River Stuff gear is 15% off through Sunday Dec. 3rd! Use Code OPTOUTSIDE15 at checkout Tuff River Stuff - Superior river and camping equipment and quality rafting equipment

SYOTR! 
- The TRS crew


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Just got my straps I ordered on the first day of the sale. Best straps you can buy for rafting IMHO. Thanks a bunch for the great products and fast shipping.


----------



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

Glad you got your straps already Electric-Mayhem!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I realize it won't be a part of the winter sale, but do you make cat floors?

edit - I mean some kind of webbing type floor with your straps.


----------



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

*Cat Floor*

Hello yesimapirate,

Yes we can make custom cat floors. The best way to find out details would be to give us a call 719-539-5444 and let us know exactly what you are looking for


----------



## RyanOBrian (Aug 16, 2016)

Damn, bummed I missed this. Any more sales? Maybe a new years sale? :-D


----------



## TuffRiverStuff (Oct 27, 2014)

*Missed Sale*

Hello Ryan,

Our sale this year was a trial run to see how it went. We do have a few kinks to work out

Late January and February are a good time to reach out to us, and we may be able to do something for you. Right now we don't have another "sale" planned.

SYOTR

TuffRiverStuff Crew


----------



## RyanOBrian (Aug 16, 2016)

TuffRiverStuff said:


> Hello Ryan,
> 
> Our sale this year was a trial run to see how it went. We do have a few kinks to work out
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply! Appreciate it


----------

